# Freezer to Oven or Microwave Containers



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I've searched my supermarket! Ive searched the internet! Do these things actually exist?! 

Gladware is ok but everyone doesn't have a microwave....I didn't get one until this year. And those aluminum foil pans that they have in the supermarket are ok but do they ever come with lids? Im sure you can't microwave those, not sure how the food holds up in one when frozen and Ive never ever seen one with a lid.

Has anyone found a container that is both microwavable and goes in the oven too? TIA

Jodi


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Corningware brand makes a food storage container that goes in the fridge, freezer, microwave(with a special vent in the lid) and oven (the lid for microwaving can't be used in the oven). I think they are called Pop ups or pop ins or somesuch.

Pop-ins it is I found a link


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

They won't be plastic, though, unless some company has recently put out a space-age kind of plastic that goes in ovens. Plastic generally won't do ovens. Corning, Pyrex and Anchor Hocking all make ceramic or glass dishes that will go in all three. The plastic covers, which are fine for the freezer and microwave, can't be used in the oven. You can probably find dishes of this type at a supermarket, but Walmart or a similar kind of store will be cheaper.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Svad! You're a god send! :bounce: 

I never thought to search amazon. Didn't know they sold anything other than books. Thanks. 


Jodi


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the tip BR. Im not looking for plastic though. Wonder if Big K sells this stuff? Ill have a look around my next shopping trip. Wish someone would come up with one of those space-age plastic stuff. I want something lighter than my Pyrex dishes! Im much shorter than my refigerator you know and reaching up to take out a heavy dish of frozen food for thawing is not fun. 

Thanks again.  I really appreciate it.

Jodi

Hey BR!

You were right! I went to the kmart site and found some Martha Stewart stuff that do the same thing for.....here's the kicker....$2.69 a piece.

Check it out:

Martha Stewart Cookware - Bluelight.com


----------



## bicuda (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually Glad makes an ovenware product that can go in the freezer, microwave, oven and dishwasher.  I prepare a lot of meals in advance and then freeze them.  These containers work great for that purpose.  They are inexpensive and don't take up a lot of room to store either.


----------

